# Dewalt Impact Driver



## Electrical Student (Jun 6, 2011)

Why do u need an impact driver at all? IMO they are no stronger then their chuck sporting counter parts. They have less options on the bits they except are mutch More expensive and are ridiculously loud. The only thing I do like about them is in tight spaces around finished work they don't have the chuck to rub on a freshly painted wall and leave the unmistakable black rub marks.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Electrical Student said:


> Why do u need an impact driver at all? IMO they are no stronger then their chuck sporting counter parts. They have less options on the bits they except are mutch More expensive and are ridiculously loud. The only thing I do like about them is in tight spaces around finished work they don't have the chuck to rub on a freshly painted wall and leave the unmistakable black rub marks.


I use my 18v impact more than my 18v XRP hammerdrill. I bought it as an impulse bare tool and love it... Who cares about the noise. I have yet to strip a head and the compact size is nice. You'd have to pry it from my cold, dead hand to make me give it up


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Electrical Student said:


> Why do u need an impact driver at all? IMO they are no stronger then their chuck sporting counter parts. They have less options on the bits they except are mutch More expensive and are ridiculously loud. The only thing I do like about them is in tight spaces around finished work they don't have the chuck to rub on a freshly painted wall and leave the unmistakable black rub marks.


Smaller, faster, stronger. Seem to get the screw to go in far easier and tighter. I've used one a few times and loved it.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

zwodubber said:


> I use my 18v impact more than my 18v XRP hammerdrill. I bought it as an impulse bare tool and love it... Who cares about the noise. I have yet to strip a head and the compact size is nice. You'd have to pry it from my cold, dead hand to make me give it up


Do you know what the difference is between the versions they have. If someone could link to the best choice from dewalt that'd be nice :thumbsup:


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

I use the 1/4" 18V impact driver. It's for driving screws and fastening mostly. I helped a fried build his daughters playset and drove who knows how many 3 and 4 inch deck screws without the impact flinching, it's a beast. The impact wrenches are geared more toward automotive I believe.

I can get any bit I need for my impact, but I do always buy impact ready bits, extensions, nutsetters, etc...


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

As Long as you already have batteries, amazon has the bare tool for about $77, where as I paid $119 at lowes

I have the dc825b by the way


----------



## Electrical Student (Jun 6, 2011)

My 13 . Whatever,Bosch impact has quit on a few four inch sheet rockers and my 13 . Whatever ridgid finished em off. Just saying. 



Edrick said:


> Do you know what the difference is between the versions they have. If someone could link to the best choice from dewalt that'd be nice :thumbsup:


 But no I really couldn't tell ya :no::no: lol


----------



## oww-is-that-hot? (Jun 26, 2011)

Electrical Student said:


> Why do u need an impact driver at all? IMO they are no stronger then their chuck sporting counter parts. They have less options on the bits they except are mutch More expensive and are ridiculously loud. The only thing I do like about them is in tight spaces around finished work they don't have the chuck to rub on a freshly painted wall and leave the unmistakable black rub marks.


First off, an impact driver will far outperform any drill of the same voltage as far as using on all different fasteners at the same time using much less battery. Drills are now strictly for drilling. Also, everybody does agree that they are lighter, and faster right?


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

Dewalt 1/4" ceo impact model DC825KA is what I carry, compact and awesome. I have no qualms recommending it.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Electrical Student said:


> My 13 . Whatever,Bosch impact has quit on a few four inch sheet rockers and my 13 . Whatever ridgid finished em off. Just saying.
> 
> 
> But no I really couldn't tell ya :no::no: lol


An impact will out-fasten any drill (of the same class) and it won't try to take your arm with it and is a lot less likely to slip and cam out the head of the screw. 

That's the whole purpose of the impact function.

I think you were referring to the 12 volt impact, which is nowhere near as fast and powerful as an 18 volt impact. 12 volts are for light duty fastening, not for efficiently driving deck screws or large bolts.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Electrical Student said:


> Why do u need an impact driver at all? IMO they are no stronger then their chuck sporting counter parts. They have less options on the bits they except are mutch More expensive and are ridiculously loud. The only thing I do like about them is in tight spaces around finished work they don't have the chuck to rub on a freshly painted wall and leave the unmistakable black rub marks.


I am guessing you haven't used your impact very much. I use mine for almost everything other than small hammer drill functions. Smaller, lighter just faster for almost everything. IMO


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Electrical Student said:


> Why do u need an impact driver at all? IMO they are no stronger then their chuck sporting counter parts.


Impacts are much more powerful and will go all day doing hard work on few batteries.

I do agree they are annoyingly loud.


----------



## Wiredude (May 14, 2010)

Electrical Student said:


> Why do u need an impact driver at all? IMO they are no stronger then their chuck sporting counter parts. They have less options on the bits they except are mutch More expensive and are ridiculously loud. The only thing I do like about them is in tight spaces around finished work they don't have the chuck to rub on a freshly painted wall and leave the unmistakable black rub marks.


Based on my experiences, I'll never drive screws again with my drill, unless I don't have the inpact with me. It's just a much better tool for driving fasteners, but then, that is the designed purpose of the tool...
As for the noise factor, I guess it is a little louder than the drill, but it's not annoyingly loud. Not like it's a 1/2" drive air impact or anything.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Wiredude said:


> Based on my experiences, I'll never drive screws again with my drill, unless I don't have the inpact with me. It's just a much better tool for driving fasteners, but then, that is the designed purpose of the tool...
> As for the noise factor, I guess it is a little louder than the drill, but it's not annoyingly loud. Not like it's a 1/2" drive air impact or anything.


Just don't drive screws in the middle of church. :thumbsup:


----------



## bustabo (Aug 21, 2011)

Actually I own both the regular 18v and 12v lion dewalt impact drivers and the 12v is excellent. I have yet to run into anything the 12v can't do as good and almost as fast as the 18v. Although the 18v lion battery kicks serious ass. I use my 12v 95% of the time.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

bustabo said:


> Actually I own both the regular 18v and 12v lion dewalt impact drivers and the 12v is excellent. I have yet to run into anything the 12v can't do as good and almost as fast as the 18v. Although the 18v lion battery kicks serious ass. I use my 12v 95% of the time.


I would say 90% of residential and commercial work can be done with a 12 volt impact.

Industrial is where I've had to break out the 18 volt.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

So why the different versions Hex 1/2 1/4 

What's the standard? I see pricing from 179-270

I don't have any dewalt tools just ryobi so I'd need the kit.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Edrick said:


> So why the different versions Hex 1/2 1/4
> 
> What's the standard? I see pricing from 179-270
> 
> I don't have any dewalt tools just ryobi so I'd need the kit.


Those are for impact sockets, so you don't need to use a conversion bit.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> Those are for impact sockets, so you don't need to use a conversion bit.


So if I got the 1/4 one would that take regular bits?

1.) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA02V02A5954
2.) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA02V02A5962
3.) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16803008055
4.) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=04Y-0005-00036

Obviosly 4) is a Lithium battery, but what other differences are between the four and 1) is refurbished.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Edrick said:


> So if I got the 1/4 one would that take regular bits?
> 
> 1.) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA02V02A5954
> 2.) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA02V02A5962
> ...


Yeah, you'll want the 1/4'' quick chuck. If you ever want to use a socket you just buy a 1/4''- 3/8 or 1/2'' conversion bit. The impact wrenches are little use to most electricians.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> Yeah, you'll want the 1/4'' quick chuck. If you ever want to use a socket you just buy a 1/4''- 3/8 or 1/2'' conversion bit. The impact wrenches are little use to most electricians.


Well that atleast narrows it down to the size haha now to decide between those four. Trying to decide what would be beneficial over getting the $179 or the $249 for example.

Looks like option 1 for the referb is best?


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Just depends on how often you use it and how much you're willing to spend.

And why are you buying off of newegg.com?

I don't think I'd buy anything but computer components off that website.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> Just depends on how often you use it and how much you're willing to spend.
> 
> And why are you buying off of newegg.com?
> 
> I don't think I'd buy anything but computer components off that website.


It's actually through a third party tool seller. Option one seems to be the factory reconditioned of this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA02V02A5962

which is $245 so I'd be getting it for $179.00


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

I always keep the lithium ion on the impact for weight and portability. I have one lithium and 2 xrp. Here is a picture for size reference.


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

I have the 18v drill/impact set I always use the impact, the regular drill rarely comes out of the toolbag.

If your getting an impact get this attachment set

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


Also dewalt just came out with a new line of tools

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...talogId=10053&productId=202922439&R=202922439


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Edrick said:


> Well that atleast narrows it down to the size haha now to decide between those four. Trying to decide what would be beneficial over getting the $179 or the $249 for example.
> 
> Looks like option 1 for the referb is best?



If you already have DeWalt stuff get the one that runs on the same battery's you already have.:thumbsup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

At my last job I had the 12v DeWalt impact and the 1/2 drill. I kept a spade bit in the drill and used the impact for everything else. Pound for pound and like voltage the impacts cannot be beat. On my own work I use the Milwaukee 12v impact and the Makita 18v lion, the 12v doesn't drive 3/8" lags like the Makita can. I have a Hilti 14v drill for drilling holes. I am not a big DeWalt fan when I am paying for the tool myself.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> At my last job I had the 12v DeWalt impact and the 1/2 drill. I kept a spade bit in the drill and used the impact for everything else. Pound for pound and like voltage the impacts cannot be beat. On my own work I use the Milwaukee 12v impact and the Makita 18v lion, the 12v doesn't drive 3/8" lags like the Makita can. I have a Hilti 14v drill for drilling holes. I am not a big DeWalt fan when I am paying for the tool myself.


I got the DeWalt Referb for 179 it'll be here next Tuesday. Don't own any DeWalts so battery wasn't an issue.


----------



## sleeper_ (Feb 6, 2010)

Impact drivers take the impact off your wrist also. Imagine having to screw in lets say a 1000 deck screws with an impact driver held with one hand. Now imagine the same thing with a drill. Another example would be to try to unfasten an extremely tight nut with a drill held with one hand vs an impact driver held with one hand. These illustrations should point exactly why you use one vs the other, all else equal.


----------



## kevmanTA (Jul 20, 2010)

I bought one on eBay a few years ago, came with a fancy belt hook.
It's been thrown in mud, it's got PVC glue all over it, I use it until it's almost too hot to touch and it still goes like a madman.

I bought a 9 piece DeWalt 18V set on Boxing day (for you Americans, it's like black friday, but after christmas)
$400 off.
Came with a 1/2" drive impact, it's waaaay stronger than ANY air impact I've owned.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I need to upgrade to the lithium stuff. My ni-cads are heavy as $hit.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> I need to upgrade to the lithium stuff. My ni-cads are heavy as $hit.


Make sure the suff you upgrade to is the heavy duty stuff .

Some of the new stuff is crap..:no:


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

i know you like dewalt, but the makita impact is much better. 

Everyone i see uses makita impacts. 

you are really going to want the lithium ion as well.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

mikeh32 said:


> i know you like dewalt, but the makita impact is much better.
> 
> Everyone i see uses makita impacts.
> 
> you are really going to want the lithium ion as well.


 
Makita or Hilti are fantastic 1/4" impacts, all others are ok at best. I have the Makita 18v lion and drive 3/8" lags with it all the time.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Makita or Hilti are fantastic 1/4" impacts, all others are ok at best. I have the Makita 18v lion and drive 3/8" lags with it all the time.


I got board, and was able to use lag bolts as drill bits through 6x2s

I use it on everything from removing wheel lugs, to putting screws into faceplates.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

I used the crap out of my Makita impact driver today and I used the same battery in my drill to drill some 3/4" holes, used the battery in my metal cutting saw to cut a few pieces of strut and a pile of EMT. I kept meaning to grab the other battery off the charger but never ended up doing it and rasn that one battery all day with no problem. Makita is definitely the way to go.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

I think I'm going to pick up the Milwaukee 12V impact bare tool now that I bought the rotary tool kit with battery and charger.

Anyone have any input on the milwaukee?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

zwodubber said:


> I think I'm going to pick up the Milwaukee 12V impact bare tool now that I bought the rotary tool kit with battery and charger.
> 
> Anyone have any input on the milwaukee?


I have been using the Milwaukee M18 stuff and man i think it is the best so far they have cought up to DeWalt and the hackzall beats everybody...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

i have the m12 stuff, and it doesnt even come close to the makita. 

even the milwaukee hammerdrill lacks to my makita. I do a lot of data racks, and the milwaukee dies before, and is heavier then my makita.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

mikeh32 said:


> i have the m12 stuff, and it doesnt even come close to the makita.
> 
> even the milwaukee hammerdrill lacks to my makita. I do a lot of data racks, and the milwaukee dies before, and is heavier then my makita.


I will give it to Milwaukee that I would trust that to fall off a ladder before I would trust a Makita to take the same drop.


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

MF Dagger said:


> I used the crap out of my Makita impact driver today and I used the same battery in my drill to drill some 3/4" holes, used the battery in my metal cutting saw to cut a few pieces of strut and a pile of EMT. I kept meaning to grab the other battery off the charger but never ended up doing it and rasn that one battery all day with no problem. Makita is definitely the way to go.


Yeah makitas good but you will be extremely lucky to have the battery last as long as mf daggers did. They do gave good longevity but I change mine a couple times a day when using it heavily. I have about the same with my dewalt. Were you save time with the makita is the quicker charge time.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MF Dagger said:


> I will give it to Milwaukee that I would trust that to fall off a ladder before I would trust a Makita to take the same drop.


The shop I worked in last would buy any brand from the supplier they were ordering from when they called in a purchase order so we had a mixed bag of brands. The guys pretty much treated powertools like they were stolen. The end result was a huge pile of broken tools in the tool crib. Point is Milwaukee had the least in the to be fixed pile and was the most bought tool in the shop. So yeah heavy and large but they do stand up to being used by monkeys. The yellow tools were the biggest heap.


----------



## BigJohn20 (Mar 23, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> I need to upgrade to the lithium stuff. My ni-cads are heavy as $hit.


They're about to drop their new line of tools in retail channels (already available on Amazon), which is the 20v MAX system (actually an 18v system but they named it this because they didn't want to confuse current owners). From what I've read, their stuff is lighter, tougher, and more powerful than their current 18v offerings. It also uses a slide battery pack, so it is not compatible with the current 18v lines.


----------



## bustabo (Aug 21, 2011)

BigJohn20 said:


> They're about to drop their new line of tools in retail channels (already available on Amazon), which is the 20v MAX system (actually an 18v system but they named it this because they didn't want to confuse current owners). From what I've read, their stuff is lighter, tougher, and more powerful than their current 18v offerings. It also uses a slide battery pack, so it is not compatible with the current 18v lines.


I just ordered the 5pc 20v max kit. 

Hammer Drill
Sawzall
Impact
Flashlight
Skillsaw

Should have it next week, I'll post back and compare it to my current 18v kit.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

bustabo said:


> I just ordered the 5pc 20v max kit.
> 
> Hammer Drill
> Sawzall
> ...


20 volt *max* is still 18 volt. Don't be fooled by that.

I'm not looking at DeWalt anyway, I'll be upgrading to Bosch's Brute Tough models.


----------



## bustabo (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm totally aware that it's not 20v. I have had great luck with all my 18v nicad max stuff. 

I have a few 12v max lithium drills and impacts and love them. Hopefully the 18v lithium tools will be just as good


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

bustabo said:


> I'm totally aware that it's not 20v. I have had great luck with all my 18v nicad max stuff.
> 
> I have a few 12v max lithium drills and impacts and love them. Hopefully the 18v lithium tools will be just as good


I hate marketing ploys like that. Bosch did the same thing with their 10.8 volts. Because milwaukee was calling theirs 12 volt, Bosch got insecure and relabeled their baby line to 12 volt MAX.


----------



## bustabo (Aug 21, 2011)

Frasbee said:


> I hate marketing ploys like that. Bosch did the same thing with their 10.8 volts. Because milwaukee was calling theirs 12 volt, Bosch got insecure and relabeled their baby line to 12 volt MAX.


I hear ya but I can understand where they are coming from. They have the 18v max Nicads and also the 18v lithiums that are compatible with the 18v nicad tools. So calling the new set 18v lithium max would mean 3 different 18v lines and not all compatible. 

Doesn't make it right to call it 20v when it's really 18 tho.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

bustabo said:


> Doesn't make it right to call it 20v when it's really 18 tho.


 

It's no different than the millions of guys telling their GFs and wives it's 12" when it ain't!


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

My 18 volt impact w/ a 1/2 " adapter and 1 1/8 socket changed my blow out tire on the roadside. Only the Duke boys could have changed it faster.


----------



## BustedKnuckle (Sep 1, 2011)

Frasbee said:


> I hate marketing ploys like that. Bosch did the same thing with their 10.8 volts. Because milwaukee was calling theirs 12 volt, Bosch got insecure and relabeled their baby line to 12 volt MAX.


Funny you mentioned that because I just noticed that Makita also re-named their 10.8V line to 12V 

I LOVE my Makita 10.8V Impact driver, I do everything with it. I was able to purchase Irwin spade bits on eBay for very cheap so I use them in the little Makita all the time, much easier than dragging a big drill and auger bit thru an attic, etc.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

In my opinion it's even more impressive they can do so much with so little, but the average DIY'er will base their decisions based off the numbers on the box, so they have to play to that.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

MF Dagger said:


> I will give it to Milwaukee that I would trust that to fall off a ladder before I would trust a Makita to take the same drop.


My Makita impact has made at least (5) 10'+ drops to concrete and is still going strong


----------



## BustedKnuckle (Sep 1, 2011)

JohnJ0906 said:


> My Makita impact has made at least (5) 10'+ drops to concrete and is still going strong


18V or 10.8V?


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

BustedKnuckle said:


> 18V or 10.8V?


18v ....


----------



## Arc'n'Spark (Jul 21, 2011)

Dewalt DCF885L2 20V Max, it's 3.4 lbs with a 3 Ah battery.....and it has a belt clip. What more could you ask for?


----------



## well_maintained (Sep 9, 2011)

Don't know if anybody said what the difference was in the line of impact drivers but here it goes. The 1/4" refers to the chuck and its a quick release ment for bits. The 1/2" is ment for mounting sockets. And the xrp has a better battery. Xrp stands for extended runtime and performance. Hope this helps someone.

Btw you can interchange reg. Batteries and xrp batteries in the same unit as long as they are the same voltage.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I have dropped and thrown my dewalt 18v series tools.. and they still all work as advertised


----------

